# NEW SHIPMENT OF FISH READY FOR SALE SATURDAY 10 am FEBRUARY 7. Watch for specials



## NAFB (Apr 22, 2010)

We have a new shipment of fish in and ready for sale this Saturday February 7, at 10 am

Here is the list of what came in.


*COMMON NAME SCIENTIFIC NAME*
*Chromis Blue-Green Chromisviridis
Damsel Blue Chrysipteracyanea
Damsel Yellow Tail Chrysipteraparasema
Goby Yellow Watchman Cryptocentruscinctus
Blenny Tail Spot Ecsenusstigmatura
Damsel Yellow Pomacentrusmoluccensis
Dottyback Diadema Pseudochromisdiadema
Wrasse Yellow Coris Halichoereschrysus
Wrasse Cleaner Labroidesdimidiatus
Clown Ocellaris (S/M) Amphiprionocellaris
Clown Brown & White Amphiprionsebae
Clown Black & White Amphiprionclarkii
Wrasse Red Coris (Juv) Corisgaimard
Wrasse Six-Lined Pseudocheilinushexataenia
Wrasse Black Leopard Macropharyngodonnegrosensis
Wrasse Red Fin Fairy Cirrhilabrusrubripinnis
Wrasse Blue-Sided Fairy Cirrhilabruscynapleura
Wrasse Carpenter Paracheilinus carpenteri
Hogfish Diana (Juv) Bodianusdiana 
Clown Saddle Back (S) Amphiprionpolymnus
Clown Tomato Red Amphiprionfrenatus
Clown Maroon (S) Amphiprionbiaculeatus
Clown Pink Skunk Amphiprionperideraion
Blenny Mandarin Green) (M/L) Pterosynchiropussplendidus
File Orange Spotted Oxymonacanthuslongirostris
Puffer Honeycomb Canthigastersolandri
Anthias Randall (Male) Pseudanthiasrandalli
Wrasse Exquisite Cirrhilabrus Exquisitus
Anthias Blue Eye (Female) Pseudanthiassquamipinnis
Anthias Lyretail Pink (Male) Pseudanthiassquamipinnis
Goby Diamond Orange Spot Valencienneapuellaris
File Leatherjacket Acreichthystomentosus
Trigger Humu Humu Rhinecanthusaculeatus
Clown Tomato Red /Black Amphiprionmelanopus
Snapper Red Emperor (M) Lutjanussebae
Grouper Cherry Cephalopholisurodeta
Wrasse Dragon Novaculichthystaeniourus
Hogfish Coral Bodianusmesothorax
Angel Yellow Centropygeheraldi
Hawkfish Red Cyprinocirrhitespolyactis
Shark Banded Egg Caps. Scyliorhinusstellaris
Fox Face (M) Lovulpinus
Rabbitfish Yellow Siganusspecies
File Redtail Pervagorjanthinosoma
Rabbitfish Spotted Siganusguttatus
Trigger Blue Jaw (Male) Xanthichthysauromarginatus
Butterfly Teardrop Chaetodonunimaculatus
Butterfly Copperband (M/L) Chelmonrostratus
Angel Y/Tailed Poma Adult Chaetodontopluschrysocephalus
Butterfly Punctato Chaetodonpunctatofasciatus
Butterfly Vagabond Chaetodonvagabundus
Butterfly Brown (Kleini) Chaetodonkleinii
Butterfly Citrinellus Chaetodoncitrinellus
Puffer Dogface Arothronnigropunctatus
Sweetlips Spotted Grunts Plectorhinchuschaetodonoides
Box Fish Yellow (M) Ostracioncubicus
Trigger Bursa Rhinecanthusverrucosus
Tang Unicorn (S) Nasounicornis
Trigger Redtooth Odonusniger
Wrasse Greenbird Gomphosuscaeruleus
Wrasse Brownbird Gomphosusvarius
Hogfish Coral Bodianusmesothorax
Lionfish White Volitan Pteroislunulata
Tang Clown (Lineatus) (M/L) Acanthuruslineatus
Box Fish Blue spot (M) Ostracionmeleagris
Anthias Purple Square (Male) Pseudanthiaspleurotaenia
Lionfish Black Volitan Pteroisvolitans
Tang Naso Lipstic (M) Nasolituratus
Butterfly Yellow Long Nose Forcipigerflavissimus
Angel Flagfinned Apolemichthystrimaculatus
Butterfly Auriga Chaetodonauriga
Tang Powder Brown Acanrhurusjaponicus
Trigger Clown (M/M/L) Balistoidesconspicillum
Trigger Pinktail Melichthysvidua
Trigger Blue Jaw (Female) Xanthichthysauromarginatus
Sea Hare Slugs Dorabilliaauricularia
Uchin Black Long Spine Diademasetosum
Feather Duster Sabellatarteindica
Scallops Flame Limariafragilis
Urchin Short Spine Color Tripeneustegratilla
Shrimp Banded Stenopushispidus
Starfish Choc Chip Protoreasternodosus
Shrimp Tiger Pistol Alpheusbellulus
Shrimp Anemone Periclimenes brevicarpalis
Shrimp Marble Pistol Alpheusbellulus
Anemone Yellow Mat Radianthus simplex
Anemone Red Mat Radianthus simplex
Shrimp Sexy Thoramboinensis
Bumble Bee (Stripe Whelks snail) Cantharus Undusus
Shrimp Randal Pistol Alpheusrandalli
Anemone Regular Sebae Radianthus simplex
Angel Regal (S/M) Pygoplitesdiacanthus
Clown Saddle Back (M/L) Amphiprionpolymnus
Grouper Miniatus (S/M) Cephalopholisminiatus
Tile Goby Blueface (M/L) Hoplolatilusstarcki
Heniochus Hi Fin (M/L) Heniochuschrysostomus
Butterfly Red Checkered (M) Chaetodonxanthurus
Trigger Undulatus Balistapusundulatus
Grouper V Tail Cephalopholisurodeta
Wrasse Red Coris (Adult) Corisgaimard
Butterfly Diamond Hemitaurichthyspolylepis
Wrasse Half & Half Hemigymnusmelapterus
Butterfly Ornate Chaetodonornatissimus
Angel Bicolor Centropygebicolor
Wrasse Thalassoma Lunare Thalassomalunare
Sweetlips Stripe Plectorhinchuslineatus
Trigger Undulatus Balistapusundulatus
Tang Yellow Shoulder (Juv) Acanthurusolivaceous 
Slugs Purple Hypselodorisbullockii
Anthias Red Saddle (Flavo) Pseudanthias Flavoguttatus
Starfish Blue Linckialaevigata
Crab Spider Camposciaretusa
Wrasse Checkerboard (S/M) Halichoereshortulanus
Wrasse Green Leopard Macropharyngodonmeleagris
Urchin Short Spine Color Tripeneustegratilla
Wrasse Black Fin Fairy Cirrhilabrus melanomarginatus
Batfish Orbic (M/L) Plataxorbicularis
Parrotfish Bicolor Cetoscarusbicolor
*


----------



## NAFB (Apr 22, 2010)

*We still have a great selcetion of fish in stock*


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*open time*

hey there was there this am at 10 am and store was closed ....was this a misprint on opening time .....


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

where is this store?


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

bettaforu said:


> where is this store?


Part of the city known as "Cliffside" - Scarborough area near the bluffs - Kingston Road 
North American Fish Breeders


----------

